# Recent Arrivals - September 18, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Sep18

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow Terry, looks like your hands are full as usual. Those pijies definitely need some TLC. The hook bird does look gull-ish, I wonder what he is? Lucky birds to end up in your (full) hands.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry...glad these poor fellas made their way to caring hands.

Poor Hook Bird looks soooo forlorn....hope he will be okay.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The gull or gull like bird with the hook is fine. I was able to get the hook out without causing any problems and released the gull this afternoon. Sadly, the white pigeon died this afternoon.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad those birds are safe in your hands.

I'm so sorry to hear the white bird didn't make it. Poor thing.

I'm glad to hear the gull is less one hook and back out in the wild. What a turn around!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to hear the bird with the hook made such a quick turn-around! It looks like that pony tail band was restricting the nares. That was fast thinking on her part, but something to be aware of if I ever have to use this novel idea.

The racing pigeon is a beautiful bird. Probably very glad to be back under human care!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

aww im sorry to hear that the white one died.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I forgot to mention that our member, George, came all the way up here this morning to pick up the Coronado racing pigeon. George's kindness and help is always greatly appreciated, and in this case, will make it much easier for the owner to retrieve his bird. George was here while Melinda was dropping off two rescued Pekin ducks and just missed the arrival of the two ringneck doves that came in today.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

maryjane said:


> Wow Terry, looks like your hands are full as usual. Those pijies definitely need some TLC. The hook bird does look gull-ish, I wonder what he is? Lucky birds to end up in your (full) hands.


HI MARYJANE, You are right that is a GULL. As near as I can tell looks like it might be a HEEMANN'S GULL it is a immature gull. Gulls take from 3 to 4 years to get their adult plumage this one may 2 or 3 years old also has black legs that is why I beleive its a HEERMANN'S GULL. GEORGE


----------

